# Wizard Stick



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Started this project today. Wizard stick topper. I got the idea from a Gene Messer vid called the 5 minute wizard. ( I got the vid link from CV3. Tx CV3.)

Wizard is roughed and a first coat of stains applied. After stains dry I will start detailing the topper and find a staff for it. Maybe the birch stick we got at the county park today.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nifty! I thought maybe you were going to do a Gandolf stick! But you are attaching the wizard to the stick.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

You did good MJC4. He will look great on top of a stick.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Progress on the wizard stick.

First two pics are the wizard topper.

Last pic is of the chubby carver working on the staff!


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

More inspiration! Well done!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Finished the wizard stick. The topper is attached to the staff with 1/4" threaded rod and epoxy. I hid the seem by integrating it into the handle designs.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

You work is coming on in leaps and bounds.

the wood burning is very evenly done didnt notice any burn makes where you applied the burning pen (cant say that when i do it) and the topper is well intrigrated as i thought it was all 1piece

nice one


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice job.... MJC4....good looking stick.


----------

